# Ok, Be honest....have you ever been tempted to buy an Egg?



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

as in the Big Green one.  I stop by their forum from time to time and they sure do love them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Honestly? Yeah, I have.  Use to see them in the Pinch-A Penny pool supply stores in Orlando.  I had an electric ECB at the time and was having trouble keeping the temps down on it and was looking for something new. (Didn't know anything about the WSM at the time  :roll:  ) The price turned me away though...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

They are indeed expensive.   They are more of a grill than a smoker though, right?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

I bought a dozen "Eggland's Best" this morning. No, I have not! Buy a pit and cok like an American, not a Nipponese!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

My understanding is that they're really both.  They can hold lower temps for an extended time but they do very well with high temps for searing/grilling too.  I don't think they will hold as much as a WSM if you're qing with them though, even with the mods you can do...


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a old BGE and 5 Primos, I paid $10 for the BGE and the Primos were given to me. One to grill on is plenty in my opinion, searing steaks or pizza at 500 to 600 degrees is very good. 
Jim


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

I can put four briskets , or eight butts  or seven racks of ribs, in my 36" pit. If I knock it over, which I can't, it won't break. You probably don't want to burn a log fire in an egg.I believe that the best barbecue results from the slow burning of WOOD. It cracks (no pun intended) me up that the simplest way, which is really the best value in the long run (my pit will oulast 5 generations of WSM's or Eggs), is the _last_ option that people consider. If it were strictly a money issue, I would understand, but those eggs are not too far off a quality log pit in cost. When I bought my pit, it was my intention to get back to the simplest method of cooking. This is not intended as a knock against the WSM......well, yes it is I guess. But not against any of you guys, whom I love! I think that the new Q'er has a tendency to become enamoured with gadgetry. This stuff can be done with :

a long stick to skewer the meat
a hole in the ground
some logs

Alot of folks recommended that I seriously consider an Old Hickory, or Southern Pride when I was shopping pits for catering. I know that they are "essentially" the same thing as an offset. But to me, there is a certain level of "romance" and "theatrics" that go along with a big old black , locomotive looking offset pit that just cannot be achieved with an Egg, a WSM, or the other aforementioned devices. That being said, who wants to buy my old pit?   :roll: Woodrow


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> I am tempted to purchase EVERY pit/grill I ever come across.  I see this whole thing as art and some of the cookers/pits in the world are true works of art.


Susan's *WAY* ahead of you FATZ!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> I have a old BGE and 5 Primos, I paid $10 for the BGE and the Primos were given to me. One to grill on is plenty in my opinion, searing steaks or pizza at 500 to 600 degrees is very good.
> Jim



I'll give you 20 bucks for it right now.  How often do you get a chance to double your money?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> ... It cracks (no pun intended) me up that the simplest way, which is really the best value in the long run (my pit will oulast 5 generations of WSM's or Eggs), is the _last_ option that people consider. If it were strictly a money issue, I would understand, but those eggs are not too far off a quality log pit in cost. When I bought my pit, it was my intention to get back to the simplest method of cooking. This is not intended as a knock against the WSM......well, yes it is I guess. But not against any of you guys, whom I love! ...


I think this WSM will last as long as I will need it as long as I take care of it ~ I'm not looking to hand it down as I'm sure my kids will have their own WSM or other cooker long before I'm ready to part with mine.    And I'm sure I'm not the only WSM owner that looked at many other types of cookers including offsets before they bought the best (relatively) cheap bbq cooker available.  I looked hard at Klose, Lang, Tejas Smokers and GatorPit before I bought my WSM.  I couldn't justify the price of an offset knowing that I'd just be qing for my family and a few friends.  The WSM is also a cheap investment for those who are not sure they want to get involved in the all-nighters.  One day soon, I hope to have an offset. 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

well being a bachelor, the WSM is even too much sometimes! Glad I got a Foodsaver.  That's the major reason my mobile rig is a gasser (rigged to be "smoke assisted").    But for some reason I've been thinking about selling it and getting a true smoker.  Can't wait till I hit the lottery and buy one of everything!


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 13, 2005)

I've always believed in that old saying that it's the cook not the cooker that makes great BBQ. Similar, to it's not the size of the wand it's the magic of the magician.  Well, maybe not real similar.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

Good discussion though!


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 13, 2005)

Good BBQ is the product of good techniques based on the cooker used. 
I will say that I have seen more bad BBQ from straight woodburners. Can great BBQ be produce, the answer is yes but the best I've seen don't burn straight wood, it is a charcoal wood mix.

Woody if you are going to do a lot of catering I would seriously consider another style of pit or at least plumbing for gas. There is way too much to do to be spending all the time needed fire tending. I would keep the offset as a show pit for the caterings but I would not consider as my primary pit.
The business is very competitive and wood burning offsets are not as competitive when you factor in time and cost of fuel.
Jim


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 13, 2005)

Jim....Woodies new pit does have a gas assist coming with it.  I think even Woodirow knows that the work involved would be too much for any mere mortal!

If you haven't seen his new pit....here's a few pics!!  NICE!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 13, 2005)

By the way...never tempted to buy a BGE!!


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 13, 2005)

If I came across one cheap I think I would be sorely tempted but I'm not looking for one, nor do I think I'd pay full price even if I was.

I read that a bag of lump can last up to 6 months grilling 2 - 3 times per week. Eventually the thing will pay for itself in fuel savings compared to less efficient units. I also like the hinged lid, the lack of is one thing I dislike about my WSM and my kettle clone.

I wonder if BGE is much less affected by wind & bad weather than a WSM? What about cold/snow cooks?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 13, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Woody if you are going to do a lot of catering I would seriously consider another style of pit or at least plumbing for gas. There is way too much to do to be spending all the time needed fire tending. I would keep the offset as a show pit for the caterings but I would not consider as my primary pit.
> The business is very competitive and wood burning offsets are not as competitive when you factor in time and cost of fuel.
> Jim



Which is exactly why I bought my gasses, then rigged it for smoke.

Ok Jim, 25 bucks, final offer.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2005)

With me it isn't about the unit, I'm just having a great time smoking and watch all who eat it enjoy it!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Good BBQ is the product of good techniques based on the cooker used.
> I will say that I have seen more bad BBQ from straight woodburners. Can great BBQ be produce, the answer is yes but the best I've seen don't burn straight wood, it is a charcoal wood mix.
> 
> Woody if you are going to do a lot of catering I would seriously consider another style of pit or at least plumbing for gas. There is way too much to do to be spending all the time needed fire tending. I would keep the offset as a show pit for the caterings but I would not consider as my primary pit.
> ...



Jim, appreciate the input. I am plumbed for gas. I won't be considering this for a living. If I do 5-9 cooks a year, I will be happy. I have major access to literally tons of free apple, cherry and oak from a friends property. I do believe that , when people, (men) see a big old wood burner, they are facinated with it and tend to congregate around it. They want to have it come over to their party too. Again, this is good conversation ! Thanks Jim, Woodrow


----------



## Cookerme (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey woodman why not get yooself 37 Big green eggs,and you can choke charcoal with the best of them!


----------



## ROB O (Feb 14, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> With me it isn't about the unit, I'm just having a great time smoking and watch all who eat it enjoy it!



Yep.  That's my story too.  I think about it but there are other things to spend money on.   Dance class for my daughter.  School for my son.  And of course that supercharger for daddy's wagon.....


The WSM will do fine for now.


----------



## Cookerme (Feb 14, 2005)

Just seen the BGE on the price is fuk'n ridiculous Bob--$900 for an egg
That's the price of a Tejas offset, and you know there's more than $20
worth of material to make a steel 20x40 Tejas,or are the eggs expensive on account there made in mexico?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow BBQm , you sure are right!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

wierd coincidence.  One time I was dreaming about a snake rolling a giant donut...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

jshively said:
			
		

> Plus despite claims of high temperatures I have read that they are prone to cracking at high temperatures.



 :!:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

I've seen the Flashback but not the explosion...

Video


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah I saw that video posted somewhere before.  Since I can't even clean my turkey pot without boiling my foot, perhaps I should avoid the egg.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh yeah...Weren't you barefoot???    I don't know the 1st thing about BGE's or Kamado's but don't you have to heat them up (kinda) slowly?  Seems to me that they'd break like "eggs" if you heated them up too quickly...Kinda like Chimenea's (granted, they're only clay).....


----------



## Cookerme (Feb 15, 2005)

Why are we talking about charcoal roasters on a BBQ forum!?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...Weren't you barefoot???    I don't know the 1st thing about BGE's or Kamado's but don't you have to heat them up (kinda) slowly?  Seems to me that they'd break like "eggs" if you heated them up too quickly...Kinda like Chimenea's (granted, they're only clay).....



I had socks on, smart ass.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Why are we talking about charcoal roasters on a BBQ forum!?



This is the "General Discussion" forum, smartass. ;-)


----------



## Cookerme (Feb 15, 2005)

How powerful are those new microwave ovens?
And how do i bbq a shoulder in them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I had socks on, smart ass.


Oh, that helps!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> How powerful are those new microwave ovens?
> And how do i bbq a shoulder in them?



First, boil your butt.  Then, make a roux....next.....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 15, 2005)

Try boiling your foot!  If it wasn't for the pain, I wouldn't feel a thing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

That's a story that should be repeated.  :-D


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 15, 2005)

I like boiled peanuts better.


----------



## Finney (Feb 15, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I like boiled peanuts better.


You're not really from Ohio, are you WoodGoober?  :roll:


----------



## Cookerme (Feb 15, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does one make a roux....next.....


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 15, 2005)

I hope that's an attempt at being funny BBQm, because you could be flogged in 20 states for asking that question, oh , that's right, where _ you _ reside, you would start with rendered peameal fat!


----------



## Cookerme (Feb 15, 2005)

Seems you just can't get those last 2 mm's in? 
Yeah rendered pemeal bacon,like getting water from a rock.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 15, 2005)

BBQn, try caribou fat then!


----------



## Cookerme (Feb 15, 2005)

That's 3 of these "m"s
Ohio you say! nevermind BBQn will do woodhead.


----------

